# Question about deeded week?



## Almond123 (Jul 15, 2017)

I own a deeded week and wonder if I could bank my week so I could use 2 weeks in one year?  My week is in Maui and we are going there in Sept. but I wondered for the future if I could bank it.  I am also a member of Interval and could use that if I could bank my week that way. I suspect the answer to my question is no and if so I am fine going there every year for now anyway.  Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 15, 2017)

I dont think so but you should be able to exchange your week using the new DRI exchange program and might be able to trade into the additional week you want for next year. Take a look at what is available and then decide if it will work for you


https://destinationxchange.com/

https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/Destination-Exchange-Program-Booklet.pdf


----------



## Almond123 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you for your response and I was able to register my week but it said I was not eligible for the exchange program. I wonder if it is because I purchased my week resale? I suppose I could deposit it in Interval but not liking that idea. I might try to deposit it next year and see if I could get a nice summer week on the east coast? 

I have a studio week in Atlantic City that I exchange every year and have done well with that getting weeks in Florida and even Hawaii. I may call Diamond and see if they can tell me why I am not eligible but it would have to be a day where I have a lot of time because I know will be on hold for quite a while.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 16, 2017)

When I first tried to use the program it said I was ineligible too. But then it let me make an account. I haven't tried to actually exchange it yet but I think it would work. I too have a resale week. So I don't think it's something against resales.


----------



## chemteach (Aug 8, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> When I first tried to use the program it said I was ineligible too. But then it let me make an account. I haven't tried to actually exchange it yet but I think it would work. I too have a resale week. So I don't think it's something against resales.



Any week that is not in "The Club" should work. I think it's diamond's way of trying to get into the exchange business.  So people who don't convert their deeded week into "The Club" can now exchange into other diamond resorts.  It makes you pay to upgrade your week if you are exchanging into a property that they deem to be nicer than yours (but you don't get any benefit if you exchange into a week that is less desirable.). There are 6 tiers, and the week you give them is assigned a tier category.  If want to move up a tier for your exchange, you pay $175 per tier increase.  It's definitely a money making opportunity for Diamond.  The Hawaii properties are tier 4, 5, and 6, depending on the view, room size, and season.  If you deposit something in a high category, you don't need to pay anything extra to exchange into a high category property.  I don't know if the inventory will last, but for now, it looks very promising.  There is a lot of good inventory that just sits because no one really knows about the program yet.  

Maybe it will make people feel better about their high maintenance fees even if they are not part of "The Club," because now you can exchange into Club properties through this program.  (I imagine the sales team may really dislike the program...).


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 9, 2017)

chemteach said:


> It makes you pay to upgrade your week if you are exchanging into a property that they deem to be nicer than yours (but you don't get any benefit if you exchange into a week that is less desirable.). There are 6 tiers, and the week you give them is assigned a tier category.  If want to move up a tier for your exchange, you pay $175 per tier increase.  It's definitely a money making opportunity for Diamond.  The Hawaii properties are tier 4, 5, and 6, depending on the view, room size, and season.  If you deposit something in a high category, you don't need to pay anything extra to exchange into a high category property.  I don't know if the inventory will last, but for now, it looks very promising.  There is a lot of good inventory that just sits because no one really knows about the program yet.



I agree that inventory looks great right now! The search function is a little funky but so is RCI and the smaller ones. They're all a bit annoying to use because you have to so many searches to really get a good idea of what's available. 

If you exchange into a tier far below the one deposit, you can get 2 weeks. You have to pay a fee for each week but you get two weeks. In the booklet they say:
"For example, a member who exchanges a Tier 2 vacation ownership week may book at any resort accommodations available in Tier 1 or Tier 2 by paying the standard exchange fee. If the member decides to vacation at a Tier 4 accommodation, they would add $350 to the standard exchange fee. See the chart above as a reference guide for the cost to upgrade to different tiers. UPGRADE FEE CHART Furthermore, a member who exchanges a Tier 5 week may book any resort accommodations available in Tier 3, 4 or 5 by paying the standard exchange fee. If the member opted to reserve a Tier 6 week, then according to the chart above, a $175 upgrade fee, as well as the standard exchange fee, would be required. Additionally, the member could opt to book two Tier 1 or 2 resort accommodations, by simply paying 2 standard exchange fees."

page 11 at https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/Destination-Exchange-Program-Booklet.pdf


----------



## airis2001 (Aug 28, 2017)

I just was reading through the program booklet for 2017-2018 and non of the Virginia Beach VA properties are listed. Does anyone know why that is?


----------



## Almond123 (Aug 28, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> I agree that inventory looks great right now! The search function is a little funky but so is RCI and the smaller ones. They're all a bit annoying to use because you have to so many searches to really get a good idea of what's available.
> 
> If you exchange into a tier far below the one deposit, you can get 2 weeks. You have to pay a fee for each week but you get two weeks. In the booklet they say:
> "For example, a member who exchanges a Tier 2 vacation ownership week may book at any resort accommodations available in Tier 1 or Tier 2 by paying the standard exchange fee. If the member decides to vacation at a Tier 4 accommodation, they would add $350 to the standard exchange fee. See the chart above as a reference guide for the cost to upgrade to different tiers. UPGRADE FEE CHART Furthermore, a member who exchanges a Tier 5 week may book any resort accommodations available in Tier 3, 4 or 5 by paying the standard exchange fee. If the member opted to reserve a Tier 6 week, then according to the chart above, a $175 upgrade fee, as well as the standard exchange fee, would be required. Additionally, the member could opt to book two Tier 1 or 2 resort accommodations, by simply paying 2 standard exchange fees."
> ...



I am a owner of a deeded Hawaii week and if I read it correct that means I would be able to get 2 weeks at a Tier 1 or 2 resort if I deposit my Hawaii week. I own at Ka'anapali Beach club. I guess I'm not sure if the 2 weeks is only for a Tier 6 unit being deposited?  Thank you for any info you can give me.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 28, 2017)

Almond123 said:


> I am a owner of a deeded Hawaii week and if I read it correct that means I would be able to get 2 weeks at a Tier 1 or 2 resort if I deposit my Hawaii week. I own at Ka'anapali Beach club. I guess I'm not sure if the 2 weeks is only for a Tier 6 unit being deposited?  Thank you for any info you can give me.



You should read teh booklet to fully understand the program. It's online here: https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/Destination-Exchange-Program-Booklet.pdf

Your resort is on page 60 and it explains that some units are tier 3, some are tier 4, some tier 5, and some tier 6. So it depends what unit you own.


----------



## Almond123 (Aug 28, 2017)

I read page 11 and it is a little confusing but my take is since my week is a Tier 5 week as least for a peak week I would be able to exchange it for 2 weeks of a Tier 1 or 2 week that has availability.  That being said, the next issue is the price and the confusion there for me is if they say "by simply paying 2 exchange fees" Isn't the exchange fee 149.00, if so then I would pay $298.00 to get 2 weeks?  The chart shows a amount of 175.00 and next to that amount (1 for 2) next to Tier 1 and 2 resort accommodations.

Maybe I am reading too much into it or am just confusing myself but do you see anything different?  Thanks


----------



## youppi (Aug 28, 2017)

Almond123 said:


> I read page 11 and it is a little confusing but my take is since my week is a Tier 5 week as least for a peak week I would be able to exchange it for 2 weeks of a Tier 1 or 2 week that has availability.  That being said, the next issue is the price and the confusion there for me is if they say "by simply paying 2 exchange fees" Isn't the exchange fee 149.00, if so then I would pay $298.00 to get 2 weeks?  The chart shows a amount of 175.00 and next to that amount (1 for 2) next to Tier 1 and 2 resort accommodations.
> 
> Maybe I am reading too much into it or am just confusing myself but do you see anything different?  Thanks


May be it's 2 exchange fee + $175 like.
Exchange 1, you give your tier5 + pay 1 exchange fee to get a tier2 + a bonus certificate.
Exchange 2, you redeem your bonus certificate by paying $175 + 1 exchange fee to get a tier 2.


----------



## Almond123 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank You, I am still fairly new to this but I learn more everyday. I appreciate everything I learn here. Its a awesome place and I visit everyday.


----------

